# [Lesertest] Der Landwirt 2014



## GxGamer (1. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willkommen zu meinem Lesertest von Der Landwirt 2014.
Diesmal schreibe ich den im Forum, da ich mich nicht wirklich mit dem Artikeleditor anfreunden kann.


*Mit "Der Landwirt 2014" startet UIG einen erneuten Versuch im Geschäft der landwirtschaftlichen Simulatoren mitzureden. Gelingt der Versuch nach der Agrar-Simulator-Reihe diesmal?*


*Alles neu macht der Mai*
Nachdem UIG für die katastrophale Agrar Simulator Reihe wenig ruhmreiche Titel wie "Frechheit des Jahres 2011" (4players.de) und miserabelste Wertungen erhalten hat, wollen sie mit einem neuen Entwicklerstudio und einem neuen Namen einen Neustart hinlegen.

*Der Spielstart*
Also, Spiel installiert und los gehts. Die Menüs sind übersichtlich, aber auch arg arm an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Beginnen wir direkt mit der Karriere. Dies gleicht im ersten Spieljahr einem Tutorial, die Missionen geben Wegpunkte vor, zeigen dem Spieler alles was wichtig ist - Bank, Händler und den Maschinenhandel. Hat man sich auf der großen Map zurechtgefunden wird auch die Bestellung der Felder erklärt, indem man dies per Mission in richtiger Reihenfolge gesagt bekommt was zu tun ist. Die Spieleinführung klappt so wunderbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Das Spiel*
Im wesentlichen unterscheidet sich Der Landwirt 2014 nicht von seinen Artgenossen: Felder müssen gepflügt, kultiviert, gesät und gedüngt werden um diese dann abernten zu können. Erstmalig gibt es nun auch Jahreszeiten, welche eine Rolle spielen. Diese spielen sich in Runden ab. Hat man alle Aufgaben erledigt, beendet man die Runde und die nächste Jahreszeit (Runde) beginnt. Diese gibt es von Frühlingsanfang bis Spätherbst - wer auf verschneite Winterlandschaften gehofft hat, dürfte enttäuscht werden. Der Winter wird übersprungen, auf den Herbst folgt wieder Frühling. Daher ist Planung notwendig - wer zur falschen Jahreszeit sät, müsste im Winter ernten, was aber nicht möglich ist. Das Pflanzenwachstum läuft nur über diese Runden. Egal wieviel Zeit man im Spiel verbringt, die Saat keimt erst in der nächsten Jahreszeit. Realistisches Warten fällt damit weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch diesmal befinden sich einige namhafte Hersteller an Bord - Traktoren von Lindner, Grubber von Horsch, Sämaschinen von Amazone und noch mehr. Aber es gibt auch Fantasiefirmen, da es wohl nicht für alle Lizenzen gereicht hat. Woran es liegt? Am Ruf? An den Finanzen? Wer weiß...

*Falsche Versprechungen*
Nach kurzer Zeit im Spiel stellt sich Ernüchterung ein. Weshalb? Das Spiel wirkt (mal wieder) so, als wäre es schlicht nicht fertig.
Es wird beispielsweise mit Viehzucht geworben (siehe Trailer: "Versorge deine Tiere") - Tiere lassen sich kaufen, das war dann auch alles. Strohballen für die Versorgung? Nutzlos (und praktisch nicht zu beherrschen). Ebenso wenig müssen die Tiere gefüttert werden. Das wäre aber auch gar nicht möglich, denn die Auswahl an Maschinen ist ein schlechter Witz. Es gibt keine Mähwerke, Ladewagen, Miststreuer, Feldspritzen, Frontgewichte oder die im Werbetext versprochenen Feldhäcksler.

Ebenfalls nett: Gekaufte oder bereits vorhandene Geräte lassen sich nicht verkaufen. Es fehlt schlicht die entsprechende Option.
Mehrere Verkaufsstellen für die Ernte samt interaktiver Preise gibt es ebenso nicht. Man kann die Ernte nur abladen fahren und schauen was man bekommen hat. Auch das macht der originale Landwirtschafts-Simulator mit interaktiven, sich nach der Nachfrage richtenden Preisen und mehrere Verkaufsstellen besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem UIG Forum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurzum: Das Marketing erschliesst sich mir nicht. Erst Dinge versprechen und dann nicht einmal inhaltlich ansatzweise an den Mitbewerber heranreichen.
Dies könnte schon den Tatbestand der irreführenden Werbung bedeuten - denn ob die Dinge wirklich kommen, kann niemand garantieren.

*Die Technik*
Die Grafik setzt sich mal wieder vom Mitbewerber ab. Die Landschaft sieht sehr gut aus. Leider gibt es diesmal keine Reifenspuren mehr. Dennoch sind die Geräte sehr schön modelliert und das Spiel erzeugt eine schöne mediterrane Atmosphäre. Die Performance hat sich ebenfalls stark gebessert, es fühlt sich nicht mehr an, als würde es in Zeitlupe laufen. Es macht wirklich Spass dort auf den Feldern zu arbeiten. Auf Dauer ermüden aber die Augen. Ich vermute einen zu starken Kontrast, habe aber auch schon von zu stark gesättigten Farben gelesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Innenräume heben sich auch ab, dort lässt sich praktisch alles ablesen: Drehzahl, Geschwindigkeit, Benzintank, Füllung Korntank.. Dies ist absolut vorbildlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Leider macht die Physik dem Spieler gerne mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Als Beispiel dazu dient dieses Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vDKTDZ5ODk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vDKTDZ5ODk​Darunter leidet auch das bereits erwähnte Ballenhandling, Ballen lassen sich so gut wie nicht verladen. Strohballen wohlgemerkt. Gras- bzw. Heuballen lassen sich ja aufgrund fehlender Mähwerke, Zetter und Schwader nicht herstellen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Sound her kann das Spiel auch nur teilweise überzeugen - die Traktorsounds sowie die Erntemaschinen klingen kräftig und stimmig.
Dafür fehlen aber Sounds, beispielsweise die Hydraulik bei Kippern oder Frontladern. Zusätzlich gibt es in den Traktoren Musik - gefühlte 3 Countrysongs die sich ständig wiederholen. Dies hat mich dazu veranlasst die Musik nach kurzer Zeit komplett abzuschalten.

Die Speicherfunktion kann nur als rudimentär bezeichnet werden.
Es wird automatisch gespeichert, manuelles Speichern oder mehrere Speicherstände pro Profil und Spielmodus sind nicht möglich. Will man mehrere Spielstände betreiben, ist dies nur über Profile möglich.

Gamepads lassen sich kaum konfigurieren. Die Knöpfe kann man belegen (nach einem Patch) - die Achsen nicht. 
Dies lässt sich aber verschmerzen, denn die Steurerung ist erfreulich simpel und das Spiel lässt sich auch sehr gut per Tastatur und Maus bedienen.

*Service*
Oben habe ich bereits einige Beispiele der Nachfragen im Forum per Bild gezeigt. Erstellt man nun einen Thread dort und konfrontiert den Community Manager damit, bekommt man gewohnt pampige Antworten. Man verbeite "schlechte Stimmung". Das Feedback sei ja so toll. Das Spiel sei fertig und ich solle mal nicht so tun als wäre es unfertig. Zukünftige Features sind reine Freundlichkeit. Ich sehe das ganze etwas anders, nämlich kritischer.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DEuMXKlh5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DEuMXKlh5k​

*Fazit*
Tja... Netter Versuch. Der Umfang ist unterirdisch, das Spiel praktisch nicht fertig. Es fehlen elementare Geräte und Optionen (Geräteverkauf).
Die Viehwirtschaft und Viehversorgung fällt praktisch komplett weg. Die Feldarbeit an sich funktioniert jedoch gut. Das Spiel hinterlässt teilweise einen perfekten Eindruck, an anderer Stelle denkt man sich, wieso das nicht besser geht. Es wird vieles versprochen, was die Konkurrenz schon zu Release an Bord hatte und auch hier bereits eingebaut sein müsste.

Trotz allem kostet der Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013 von Giants/Astragon das gleiche (ca. 20€) - doch dort gibt es bedeutend mehr Inhalt für das Geld (inklusive Multiplayer).


----------



## GxGamer (2. Dezember 2013)

Uuunnnndd online, viel Spaß beim und Vielen Dank fürs lesen.


----------



## efdev (10. Dezember 2013)

danke für den test hatte kurz überlegt mir das ganze mal anzuschauen, aber was du erwähnst hab ich auch schon erwartet.
und deswegen warte ich noch bis das spiel wenigstens spielbar ist aber immerhin es scheint besser zu sein als die vorgänger serie agrar simulator.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tja...schade um die ganzen Papis, die mit diesem offenbar Alpha-Status-"Game" vielleicht um eine frustfreie Spielsession mit ihren Kids gebracht werden..

Danke für den Lesertest ! Well done!


----------



## efdev (10. Dezember 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Tja...schade um die ganzen Papis, die mit diesem offenbar Alpha-Status-"Game" vielleicht um eine frustfreie Spielsession mit ihren Kids gebracht werden..
> 
> Danke für den Lesertest ! Well done!



gibt ja noch immer das produkt von giants durch diverse mods auch sehr gut mittlerweile 

da fällt mir gerade ein @ersteller du hättest vielleicht noch auf die fehlende modbarkeit eingehen könne weil das ist auch das was den ls2013 ausmacht


----------



## dracki (10. Dezember 2013)

ohje. 
die grafik ist ja nicht mal so schlecht
ABER bei solchen mängeln von einem "fertigen" spiel zu reden ... naja ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab meine Version des Lesertests auf PC Games im UIG-Forum als mein Feedback zum Spiel verlinkt.
Reaktion: Profil gesperrt und Thread gelöscht. Dabei find ich den Test (im Vergleich zu anderen) ziemlich objektiv.

Aber so ist das halt. Ich werde mich mal über Sammelklagen schlau machen müssen. Auf der*** prangt auf dem Coverbild nämlich auch das Logo von Zunhammer (Hersteller Güllefässer). Diese Marke gibts im Spiel aber nicht. Arglistische Täuschung halt.


----------



## piti_the_drummer (10. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß warum ich vorerst beim LS2013 bleibe.. bereits der LS2011 hat mich viele stunden gefesselt


----------



## efdev (10. Dezember 2013)

piti_the_drummer schrieb:


> ich weiß warum ich vorerst beim LS2013 bleibe.. bereits der LS2011 hat mich viele stunden gefesselt



der ls hat auch leider nur die mods ohne diese wäre das produkt wohl schnell langweilig ich muss dem UIG team schon zu gute halten alles was mir in ls so fehlt haben die drin genauso auch umgedreht beide zusammen könnte man dann wohl wirklich mal simulator nennen.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Dezember 2013)

Ihr findet unter dem Punkt Service nun ein kleines Video-Update von mir.
Sehr interessant ist auch der Videotest von "Simulatortipps.de" (Youtubelink) sowie meine Diskussion unter dem Video mit dem lieben "Communitymanager".


----------



## silent-hunter000 (25. Dezember 2013)

Nur um es zu erwähnen: Die Verkaufsfunktion für Maschienen wurde gepatcht und es kommt mir so vor, als hätten die Entwickler am Kontrast sowie an der Physik geschraubt.

(Ich möchte den TE bitten, diese Punkte soweit abzuändern, ich möchte aber auch klarstellen, dass ich hiermitt niemanden kritisieren möchte, denn im großen und ganzen spiegelt der Test sehr gut die Geschehnisse in und um das Spiel wieder.)

Aus dieser Sicht: Weiter so. Endlich mal ein objektiver und brauchbarer Test der nicht in einem Gehype oder Geschimpfe endet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2013)

Das Video ist ja mal Klasse, virt. Schlaglöcher wohin man fährt. Könnte natürlich auch Treibsand und Wanderdünen sein. Der Sound ist ja wie immer voll daneben, wenn mein Traktor so klingen würde käme der niemals aus der Werkstatt heraus. Mich wundert das die von ihren Pleiten, Pech und Pannen nix gelernt haben


----------



## kegg (12. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab nun gerade mal das Video von SimuTipps gesehen, was ich echt gut finde sind die Partikel Systeme denn die sind im LS nunmal nicht so gut.

Der Sound und die Grafik sind jetzt nicht so meins. Aber mal ehrlich das Ballenhandling im LS ohne Mods ist auch grausig. Wurde zwar verbessert aber naja. Was ich aber schlimm finde ist die Einstellung von Heini (Gut ich hab ja alles von Anfang an mitbekommen und mochte ihn und UIG sowieso nie, gerade wegen ihrer Zensur und dem Umgang mit negativen Kritikpunkten an ihren Spielen). Hinzu kommt halt einfach, dass dort ein Spiel verkauft wird welches den Umfang ja gar nicht wiederspiegelt den man vermutet zu kaufen, da kann er meines Erachtens nicht sagen, dass das alles noch kommt ?! Ich weiß gar nicht was da so alles passiert aber auch das Video von SimuTipps ist seltsam, denn es gibt ja bedeutend mehr Bugs. Nun könnte man hoffen das einiges nachgepatcht wird. Auf die Modfähigkeit könnte ich in einem ersten Teil der Reihe noch verzichten aber eigentlich schon nicht mehr auf den Multiplayer. Könnte der TE vielleicht noch was zum umskinnen der Standardmaschinen sagen? Denn sowas fänd ich positiv, da es ja prinzipiell schneller gehen sollte, als bspw. beim LS alle Standardmaschinen zu Mods zu machen um dann etwas ändern zu können.


----------



## Edelplastic (13. Februar 2014)

Inzwischen wurde einiges an diesem Simulator gearbeitet. Heuballen kann man inzwischen herstellen und auch Feldspritzen sind vorhanden. Im Gegensatz zu den Agricultur Simulator, geben sich die jetzigen Entwickler wirklich Mühe und es werden regelmäßig Updates angeboten (Steam-Version). Der Test wurde warscheinlich einfach mal zu früh geschrieben.


----------



## dracki (13. Februar 2014)

Oder das Spiel zu früh veröffentlicht


----------



## GxGamer (13. Februar 2014)

ZU FRÜH GESCHRIEBEN? 
Oh entschuldigung. Stimmt. Ich hab damit gewartet bis es released wurde. Ein Spiel zu testen welches auf dem Markt erhältlich und nicht als Alpha oder Beta gekennzeichnet ist - was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht?
Vielleicht sollte ich den erst testen wenn Version 2015 raus ist, dann kann man Version 2014 wohl als "fertig" ansehen.

Man kann Heuballen herstellen? Wie soll das gehen - so ohne Mähwerke, Schwader und Zetter?

Ja, sie haben daran gearbeitet. Man kann Maschinen verkaufen und so weiter. Inzwischen haben sie auch ein Güllefass von Zunhammer ins Spiel eingefügt. Und weisste auch warum? Weil ich bei Zunhammer angeklopft habe, wieso deren Name dort prangt, aber nicht im Spiel ist. Gibt zwar immer noch keine Gülle und man belädt das Ding mit Kaufdünger aber was solls....

Und ja, ich hab Heinis neuesten Post mit den Versprechungen, der Ankündigung des Addons usw gelesen.... Versprochen hat er zum Agrar Simulator auch schon viel. Der wird gefixt und so.


----------



## GxGamer (25. April 2014)

Ab heute ca 18 Uhr ist das 2 DLC für den Landwirt 2014 auf Steam erhältlich - News rund um AGS/Forum - UIG Forum

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob es auch einen Patch geben wird, welcher die versprochenen und immer noch fehlenden Features ins Spiel bringt. Bisher ist vom DLC aber nix zu sehen.
Edit: Man musste mir den Link schicken. Warum ich den so nicht angezeigt bekomme, weiss ich auch nicht.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/288850/?snr=1_5_9__205


----------



## efdev (25. April 2014)

mhh mal schauen was aus dem spiel wird so ein bisschen konkurrenz für den LS wäre schön den der wird auch nicht wirklich besser im moment.


----------



## GxGamer (28. April 2014)

So. Es reicht langsam. Der DLC ist natürlich - ebenfalls nicht fertig. 7,50 für neue Features, Geräte und die Map bezahlt. Und was ist? Etwa 60% sind noch gar nicht verfügbar.
Man beachte die Preisangabe auf dem Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Frage was das "nicht verfügbar" bedeutet (kann ja sein das manche Inhalte erst im Laufe des Spiels freigeschaltet werden), kam dann das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wundern die sich noch, wenn man grantig wird und eben dies in Videos und Tests kritisiert. In dem Forumsthread sind wohl Beiträge verschwunden. Hatte ein Symbol über 3 neue Beiträge, aber nur der Entwickler-Kommentar war noch da.


----------



## archer66 (13. Mai 2014)

Das hat doch alles schon System bei denen.Der Kunde wird ein weiteres mal geleimt.Weil ihr auch immer wieder draufgeht.Man wünscht denen langsam die Krätze .Der Heini ,was er imo auch ist,laberte vor eine rWoche "in wenigen Tagen kommt bla bla hier und BlaBla dort.Und ?nix.


----------



## efdev (13. Mai 2014)

archer66 schrieb:


> Das hat doch alles schon System bei denen.Der Kunde wird ein weiteres mal geleimt.Weil ihr auch immer wieder draufgeht.Man wünscht denen langsam die Krätze .Der Heini ,was er imo auch ist,laberte vor eine rWoche "in wenigen Tagen kommt bla bla hier und BlaBla dort.Und ?nix.


 
kann man so nicht sagen ich wäre frohe wenn der laden das langsam mal hinbekommt fehlschläge gab es genug .
zumindest viele gute ideen haben die! einige sogar umgesetzt aber das spiel ist einfach noch nicht fertig,
und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie wobei ich es mir wünsche.
Ich gehe leider davon aus das der LS2015 nicht viel besser wird als der flopp LS2013 da wäre dann ein wenig konkurrenz vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## archer66 (13. Mai 2014)

Na ob der Landwirt wirklich schon ne Kokurrenz ist ,mag ich zu bezweifeln.Giants hat ja wegen dieser Mängel bei UIG  auf einen Neuen Teil verzichtet und ein Tabletgame herrausgebracht.Ich glaube die sehen bislang keinen Grund.Wir werden ja  sehen ob Der Landwirt wirklich fehlerfrei wird und alles bekommt was er braucht(wurde auch bei AS immerwieder behauptet.UIG wollte sich ja als Simulation gegenüber Giants profilieren ,viel ist seit AS 13 nicht mehr übrig geblieben(weil es nicht hinzubekommen war).Wieder nur feste Felder ,Die besondere Flugtextur gibbet auchnicht mehrGrass muss immerwieder gepflanzt werden ,wie realistisch^^.Es wirkt zu sehr kopiert sorry,ausser der besseren Phyisik an Steigungen erkenn ich spielerisch keinen Unterschied,Ich hoffe nicht ,das es dann im DL 15 kommt.Dann wäre der für mich der Zug abgefahren und würde bei LS bleiben oder sonstige andere Sim.


----------



## archer66 (16. Mai 2014)

ein Patch für die Standart ist nicht erschiehnen,man wird gezwungen das DLC zu kaufen damit die Fehler bereinigt werden.


----------



## rackcity (17. Mai 2014)

was eine frechheit.. sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen.

man released ein dlc das noch überhaupt nicht funktioniert? wo mehr als die hälfte nicht geht?  frechheit


----------



## archer66 (18. Mai 2014)

Felderbestellung per Mausklick,Füttern per Mausklick .ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig.Ich dachte man wollte sich als Simulation vom LS absetzen?Viel ist vom Handling des AS nicht mehr vorhanden.Da kann ich getrost beim LS bleiben.


----------

